# Interac email money transfers - internet scams



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Hola!

So....with all the scams out there now, a lot of us Canadians are turning to IEMT.

With PayPal, accounts are hacked money is sent and then refunded. The buyer doesn't use their own money and receives a product or they open disputes and use loop holes to get the money back.

Other scams include fake invoices to gain access to your PayPal account and from there, your banking info.

Now, with IEMT, I'm under the impression that once the money is deposited, it cannot be reversed. Is this true? Are there scams involving IEMT?

The reason I ask is I have a buyer that wants to purchase a guitar from me. He has a local friend who will pick up the guitar from me. The buyer would like to pay me direct via IEMT. 

The buyer seems to know guitars as he asked questions about the guitar a scammer would not typically know.

IEMT safe in this case? Or insist he send the IEMT to his friend and have his friend bring cash.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

IEMT is way safer than Paypal. The money is deposited directly into your bank account instantly and it can't be reversed. Paypal is a system set up only for transactions to pay for goods and services. IEMT has nothing to do with goods or services. It is strictly a money transaction. I use it all the time to pay rent or if I owe someone or want to lend someone money, etc. No worries, man. IEMT is totally safe.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks. That's good to hear. I'm just overly paranoid these days from al the scams kicking around.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

If I do a bank transaction through Paypal it takes 14 days to complete. Not Paypals issue, that's how long the bank holds up the transaction. If I do a credit card it is off my card in moments and out of pending authorisations in about a day if not less. For the recipient the credit card paymens are instant. IEMT is also a LOT more expensive a process to use than Paypal. In 5 years or more I have never paid $1.50 in Paypal fees but I just did on a small value IEMT.

For safety I have never had an issue with paypal, with fund scams or value reversals. I know others have said they have had, but with IEMT yes, the money is simply gone to the others account, and outside of court there is no getting that back. In that sense it is no safer than Western Union. Paypal you have a better level of protection, not perfect but better than the bank giving you some levels of recourse prior to a small claims filing.

Being a recipient of IEMT funds, yes you got the money and its in your hands now the purchaser is entirely at your mercy to follow through  Folks here on GC I have NO trouble with doing IEMT's but there isn't a hope I would send funds any other way than Paypal on 99.99% of the other shops out there.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya IEMT is more of a risk for the buyer than the seller. As a seller, you are very secure.

keeper, I don't know how you don't pay fees. I take online payments for my web design work sometimes. If I take PayPal, I get charged 3%. I have to add that to the bill for the client. If they sent IEMT on a large invoice, the $1.50 IEMT fee generally comes out to a lot less than 3%.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

Ya that risk isn't a happy place to sit in. Local folks like those we talk with here are one thing, but yea wouldn't do it with an agency that I have never seen before with whom I have never talked and from whom I have no history of expectations with for their level of trust and service.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have been using PayPal since it first came out. It has actually saved my butt a few times over the years as a buyer. I have had to file a few disputes over the years and have gotten my money back. That would not happen on EMT. I think that EMT is great for sending money to known and trusted sources. I used it extensively when the kids were away at college. More than I wanted to I can assure you. 

I think in terms of scams that no system of sending money is perfect. For legitimate deals either one works. For eBay I think PayPal is the best so that you have some buyer protection. It's also good for sellers if the items are tracked etc.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I have been using PayPal since it first came out. It has actually saved my butt a few times over the years as a buyer. I have had to file a few disputes over the years and have gotten my money back. That would not happen on EMT. I think that EMT is great for sending money to known and trusted sources. I used it extensively when the kids were away at college. More than I wanted to I can assure you.
> 
> I think in terms of scams that no system of sending money is perfect. For legitimate deals either one works. For eBay I think PayPal is the best so that you have some buyer protection. It's also good for sellers if the items are tracked etc.


The other thing is, PayPal email scams are very easy to avoid. Even if you aren't computer literate there is only one tip you need to remember. Always read URLs. Simply run your mouse over links in emails, and tooltips popup that give you the URLs of the links.

As for unwarranted disputes, that one is tougher to deal with. That's the main reason I don't sell anything on eBay anymore. I go local or through this forum.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

if someone is coming to pick up the guitar, why cant they bring cash? i don't trust any deal where the buyer isn't face-to-face.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

As a seller, IEMT has no fees at your end and the cash is there, well instantly.

The buyer is taking the risk, as there's no recourse if there's a problem, unlike PP.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah... if this was an ebay deal or even a forum deal with a member i'd be a lot less skeptical. however his is a kijiji deal which makes me a little skeptical.

here is the chain of emails:



*From: tony*Hi very interested in the guitar, couple q`s please, is there an original or? hardcase, is the marks on the back from what?, can i please see a picture of the serial number please, also are you possitive it is an MIJ and 1984, and would you consider $500 , do you take bank electronic email transfers, I am very serious not wasting your time thanks tony

 
*Brian Lam wrote:*
Sorry. I will not do 500$ I can do $550 without the white pickups. 

There is no hard case. The marks on the back are just from use. 

Yes. I am positive it is MIJ and 84. I will send a serial number if you're still interested. 

*Tony wrote:*
Hi Brian very interested did you get my last email, are you familar with the bank emails for electronic transfer, thx Tony
*
Brian Lam wrote:*
Yes. I it our last message. I just got home. Here is the serial number. 

<image.jpeg>

I would prefer cash for safety reasons. 

As mentioned. This guitar is 28 years old. If you want a mint guitar I suggest lookin elsewhere. It does have small dings on the body. Nothing serious and hardly noticeable. 

*Tony wrote:*
Hey Brian thx for the picture, here's the thing I'm in Lindsay Ontario, I do have a friend out there , but I'd have to pay you online, if you online this is the coolest, I'm 52 yrs old I have no reason to shit you... I don't see any of your info and you don't see any of mine, it's similar to paypal, but it's done by the bank , like I use Presidents choice and scotia bank ... Very professional have used it twenty times coast to coast and everyone has commended how fast ,easy, simple it is, thx Tony

*Brian Lam wrote:*
Tony,

I am not willing to ship the guitar. 
If you want it, you will have to pay your friend and have him give me cash and pick up the guitar and ship it to you. 

*Tony wrote:*
Where are you exactly , like downtown or uptown Edmonton or,.. Cause I want to know so I can ask him, thx Tony
*
Brian Lam wrote:*
I am in south side Edmonton. Ellerslie area. 
*
Tony wrote:*
Brian my friend said he could pick it up , can I pay you directly with a transfer
*
Brian Lam wrote:*
Sorry, but due to the high amount of fraud on kijiji, I can only do cash.

It would only be one extra stop for your friend to stop at the ATM and withdraw the money if you send him the transfer.

Sorry, but I hope you understand.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I personally think you're doing the right thing. Have the friend bring cash.

I had something wierd happen, that I only discovered yesterday. I don't check my gmail account very often, like monthly. I checked it yesterday and there was an EMT notification...from someone I've never heard of. My spidey sense went off the charts, and I did NOT click the link. It was dated about 10 days ago. There was also a notification of the withdrawal of the same transfer, a couple of days after the initial transfer....so, it could have been a mistake, by someone I somehow know, using an email address I am not familiar with. I just found it strange, it was for $750, I'm sure more careful with MY money than to send that much to someone unannounced. Could it be that the EMT exchange address is now being spoofed? Or, again, just an honest mistake?

I will say this....from now on, when I receive an EMT, I'll be typing the url into my address bar and not using the link in the email.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I use Paypal for the convenience and protection it affords. I'm not really sure how much protection as I've never needed it. I will say that in my opinion they rape you on fees and exchange rates. Much prefer IEMT when possible.



torndownunit said:


> Ya IEMT is more of a risk for the buyer than the seller. As a seller, you are very secure.
> 
> keeper, I don't know how you don't pay fees. I take online payments for my web design work sometimes. If I take PayPal, I get charged 3%. I have to add that to the bill for the client. If they sent IEMT on a large invoice, the $1.50 IEMT fee generally comes out to a lot less than 3%.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Why is Tony From Lindsay buying a MIJ guitar from Edmonton ... there are a ton on Kijiji in the Peterborough/kawartha/Oshawa area...What is the guitar?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

If you really don't want to use IEMT, tell the buyer to IEMT the money to his friend and he can give you the cash in person. Alternatively, you could try listing it here on the emporium, as each member has a feedback score based on previous transactions.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Maybe I'm just less suspicious than most, but I'd do that deal. I've done sales like that before... IEMT payment and a friend picks it up.
> 
> Strange thing... I live in Edmonton and know people in Lindsay, Ontario. If you want, PM me this guy's full name and his friend's name if you know it.


Ya really. Once you get the IEMT transfer, there isn't a way for you to get ripped off. The cash is yours. He's actually got all the risk, you could just not meet the friend lol. He's actually being pretty trusting.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Maybe I'm just less suspicious than most, but I'd do that deal. I've done sales like that before... IEMT payment and a friend picks it up.
> 
> Strange thing... I live in Edmonton and know people in Lindsay, Ontario. If you want, PM me this guy's full name and his friend's name if you know it.


I do not know his full name. he is 52 years old if that narrows it down? 

sounds like he was legit... his friend will be picking it up on thursday. and to be totally honest, I feel bad for not doing the IEMT thing!


----------



## Ship of fools (Nov 17, 2007)

You shouldn't feel bad as far as I am concerned you covered your butt in what could have been a rip so do what makes you feel right. For m its paypal as it seems to be very easy to protect yourself both ways as a seller and a buyer when listing outside of Ebay. For my end as a seller all I need is a signiture at his end of the paypal address and as a buyer well he knows where it is and that the guitar was shipped with insurance but other wise is as is. Si I am goiung to stick with paypal and better to loose a tiny bit at the side and still have some protection on certain area's.ship
The OP mentioned a scam with fake invoices and then access to your bank account, no that is virtually impossible for any scammer to get your banking information from paypal they have access to both parties information and that is never shared outside of paypal, so the scammer cannnot see where the money is coming from or going to.
As for Cash well just remember to NOT take old $50.00's nor the older $100.00 as they are extremely easy to buy fakes for them from what I understand and almost every place I go to is refusing to still take the older bills unless they are the new polymar bills.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ship of fools said:


> You shouldn't feel bad as far as I am concerned you covered your butt in what could have been a rip so do what makes you feel right. For m its paypal as it seems to be very easy to protect yourself both ways as a seller and a buyer when listing outside of Ebay. For my end as a seller all I need is a signiture at his end of the paypal address and as a buyer well he knows where it is and that the guitar was shipped with insurance but other wise is as is. Si I am goiung to stick with paypal and better to loose a tiny bit at the side and still have some protection on certain area's.ship


To clarify again, as the SELLER you can't get ripped off with IEMT. Once the money is transferred to your account, it's there, and it's instantly there. The buyer can't get it back. As a buyer, you basically have nothing to worry about with IEMT. You don't even pay the $1.50 fee. But, as seller you could totally get ripped off because you have no way to dispute a transaction. That's why I only deal with IEMT on this forum, and with long time users with some feedback.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2012)

blam said:


> I do not know his full name. he is 52 years old if that narrows it down?
> 
> sounds like he was legit... his friend will be picking it up on thursday. and to be totally honest, I feel bad for not doing the IEMT thing!


I wouldn't feel bad about it. You weren't unreasonable.

I would have done it, but I'm comfortable selling and buying that way. Doesn't mean you have to be too.

FWIW I sold my Axe-Fx Standard to a nice guy from Toronto. He drove up to pick it up and, upon seeing and hearing it, paid me on the spot with PayPal using his cell phone. I'm okay with that. It's actually more of a problem for him since there's no buyer protection without shipping. But he did it because he wanted to use his credit card for the transaction. He ate the fees. No problem on my end doing it that way.

It saves you from having to walk in to a strangers house carrying $X in cash in your pocket, that's for sure.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I wouldn't feel bad about it. You weren't unreasonable.
> 
> I would have done it, but I'm comfortable selling and buying that way. Doesn't mean you have to be too.
> 
> ...


Interesting, I never even thought of this. I guess you could do the same thing with an IEMT from a phone banking app.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

the "friend" is named andrew.

a quick update.... very odd turn of events....

turns out he does not personally know this friend. he had purchased a guitar from him in the past and had good transactions so he was trusting him to send the guitar out east.

the buyer has sent the money to his "friend" as of this morning and now cannot get a hold of him.... this is all very unfortunate.... its also why I like to deal locally.

the buyer seems very trusting... and I hope he is not getting the shaft...


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> if someone is coming to pick up the guitar, why cant they bring cash? i don't trust any deal where the buyer isn't face-to-face.


My thoughts exactly.


----------

